# Happy birthday Hazel!



## Northerner (Jun 14, 2012)

Hope you have a wonderful day Hazel!


----------



## AJLang (Jun 14, 2012)

Happy Birthday Hazel


----------



## Dizzydi (Jun 14, 2012)

Happy birthday Hazel have a wonderful day xxx


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 14, 2012)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## cazscot (Jun 14, 2012)

Happy Birthday - hope you have a great day .


----------



## Hazel (Jun 14, 2012)

58, YIKES!!!

Thank you for your good wishes.    Currently sitting in the hospital cafe, waiting for Dad, who is in for his weekly 'physio sesson, following a number of falls.

I would like to say a huge thank you to Carol (Cazscot) for the beautiful gift and card, and to Northerner for his good wishes whilst in Glasgow last weekend. 

He wants to take me for lunch for a wee birthday treat, but truth be told I think he wants away from my cooking.

Thanks again.

xx


----------



## Casper (Jun 14, 2012)

Just to add my good wishes for a lovely birthday


----------



## Donald (Jun 14, 2012)

Happy birthday Hazel


----------



## Hazel (Jun 14, 2012)

Donald you know my weakness - ice cream


----------



## rachelha (Jun 14, 2012)

Happy Birthday Hazel!


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 14, 2012)

Happy Birthday Hazel.xx


----------

